# www.palm.com/rom



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know if this applies, or can be fixed/ helped... but here it goes.
Friend has touchpad, who NEVER put Android on it.
Yesterday, she gets an error message "www.palm.com/rom"
I've done the press and hold combo of: Power/ Home, Power/Home/ Volume Up, etc. (All for a few mins, not a short period of time.)
It reboots, but goes directly back to that error screen.

I believe it was when she updated WebOS. From googling and reading, it says it freezes sometimes with the updates.

So, I went to palm.com/rom and it says to use WebDr, however she does not know her Profile Login credentials, and her email address is invalid when clicking "Forgot Password."

I downloaded the WebOS Files, but which one actually starts the restore process?
Any other help, suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tried WEBOS Doktor ?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Once again- I've been trying to get WebOS Dr to work!
I've downloaded the zipped files... but which one starts it?

And since she does not remember her HP Profile, it won't let me just do it through their webpage.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Once again- I've been trying to get WebOS Dr to work!
> I've downloaded the zipped files... but which one starts it?
> 
> And since she does not remember her HP Profile, it won't let me just do it through their webpage.


webOS Doctor is a .jar file, as in java. The current version is 3.0.5

http://www.webos-int...Doctor_Versions


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Idk what it was... but apparently my laptop had a program that opened the java file, hers just opened like a zip file

Thank you all, sorry about the stupidity, and this thread can be deleted


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Idk what it was... but apparently my laptop had a program that openeds the java file, hers just opened like a zip file
> 
> Thank you all, sorry about the stupidity, and this thread can be deleted


I've seen some download links bring .zip files for these. It tripped me up the first time I needed the Doctor.
No stupid questions here.









It's better to leave these nuggets: with actions taken and their successful resolutions. In that way the community can learn from what has gone on before.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love nuggets!!!!!!!!


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Idk what it was... but apparently my laptop had a program that opened the java file, hers just opened like a zip file
> 
> Thank you all, sorry about the stupidity, and this thread can be deleted


Java files require the Java Runtime Environment (called JRE) to run. You can install that from http://www.java.com/ . I believe WebOS Doctor only requires version 5, but installing version 7 won't hurt.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I already got it fixed. Hahah why?


----------

